# Live Rock suggestions



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I know there are different types of live rock in different regions. I'd like to hear some input on what type of live rock you have had good luck with and had the best colorations. I've been keeping my eye on the Fiji premium live rock. I also had my eye on Tonga live rock as well. Can you mix Fiji with Tonga live rock ? Or is it best to stick with one type from a certain region ? 

I also realize premium Fiji can be $$$ or any live rock for that matter.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Carribean rock is cultured from artifical reefs... not sure on fiji but I believe they take it from nature. I'm a fan of fiji rock (its fairly porus) carribean rock I believe is more dense but doesn't come with some of the bad hitchhikers that fiji rock does such as planarian worms and such.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Marshall Island Rock get's my vote for one of the best!


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll have to go with fiji too  I have different types of live rock in my tank but i like fiji the most, it has the most coralline growing on it.


----------



## DanCoFishTails (Oct 6, 2006)

As an LFS owner I would go with Marshall Island or Tonga....Fiji is good if you can't afford the others....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i like the marshall too. tonga is great for trim, meaning get a few pieces to lay around here and there.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

DanCoFishTails - Welcome to Fishforums!


----------



## DanCoFishTails (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks. I was sitting here watching Reefneck look at the forums and decided I would chime in with my 2 cents....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

God I love family guy!


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

If you have the money, Marshalls all the way. If not, just fill with base rock and use marshall island rock as your show pieces. They have alot of purples and reds in them


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

another vote for marshal island rock


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I've just pieced together what I liked and the tank had a hodge-podge (mostly Fiji). I like the "Tonga Branch" for the open work, then there was the "Flat Table" (don't recall where they hailed from) which made nice shelves, then the Marshall for that pinky red coraline. The ones I really liked was the "Wild Florida Rock" with huge Christmas Tree Worms (too bad they're illegal). Fiji as a whole is pretty good as long as you don't get solid bricks without any nooks or crannies (that's where calcium based base rocks come in handy and cheap).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've always been a fan of Florida rock, but Marshall's is nice too. I prefer Florida over Marshalls any day, but that's because I like to build dynamic reefs with a huge phyla count instead of showy coral gardens.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Marshal island is very nice. Pacific rock weighs much less than Atlantic rock so thats something to keep in mind. If possible Tonga Kaelini is also very porous, along with Fiji Pukani.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Even though I have fuji I am a fan of any agriculture live rock.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One thing I never realized until later was heavier rock is not as good. Lighter rock means more rock with less space used. Porous rock also gives critters shelter. Walt Smith has a great deal through Pacific East Aquaculture for 50lbs of Fiji premium for approx $180.00 shipped.
http://www.pacificeastaquaculture.com/Detail.aspx?ID=2510

I will be ordering a box in a cpl of weeks to replace some of my "bunk" rock (holey rock, lava rock).


----------

